# Lockanrufe: 0190-Spammer missbraucht „Gewitter-Oma“



## sascha (22 Juli 2004)

*Lockanrufe: 0190-Spammer missbraucht „Gewitter-Oma“
*

Sie ist 99 Jahre alt, schwerhörig, und hat auf der Suche nach einem Gewitter die Polizei in Atem gehalten: Spätestens seit der Veröffentlichung des Notruf-Mitschnitts in diversen Radiosendern gilt die „Gewitter-Oma“ als komischer Klassiker. Jetzt sorgt die Oma einmal mehr für Wirbel – diesmal negativ: Unbekannte versuchen mit 0190-Lockrufen und dem Mitschnitt, arglose Handybesitzer abzukassieren. 

Die Masche der unbekannten Täter ist alt bekannt und zählt zur Rubrik der Lockanrufe. Computergesteuert werden wahllos Handynummern angerufen; die Verbindung wird dabei aber jeweils nur so kurz hergestellt, dass es kaum ein Betroffener schafft, rechtzeitig zu seinem Telefon zu greifen. Auf dem Display verbleibt nach einmaligem Klingeln der „Anruf in Abwesenheit“, verbunden mit einer Nummer. In den aktuellen Fällen, über die jetzt mehrere Medien berichten, handelt es sich dabei um die teure +49 190 803389. Wer dennoch zurückruft, erlebt ein ungewöhnliches Schauspiel. Am anderen Ende scheint eine verwirrte, alte Frau zu sein, die offensichtlich Hilfe braucht. „Ich bin 99 Jahre alt“, sagt sie, und fragt immer wieder nach, wo ein Gewitter sei, weil sie doch schwerhörig sei und schlecht verstehe. Durch geschickt eingefügt Pausen wird der Eindruck erweckt wird, dass tatsächlich eine „echte“ Gesprächspartnerin am anderen Ende sei, und nicht ein Tonband, berichtet die Deutsche Presseagentur (dpa).

Tatsächlich handelt es sich dabei allerdings ganz offensichtlich um niemand anderen als die berühmte „Gewitter-Oma“. Unter diesem Namen wurde eine 99-jährige Frau bekannt, die bei einer Polizei-Einsatzzentrale im Rheinland anrief, weil sie sich Sorgen um ihre Tochter machte. Die schwerhörige Greisin hatte erfahren, dass es in der Nacht zuvor ein starkes Gewitter gegeben hatte und wollte von den Beamten wissen, wo genau das Unwetter gewesen sei. Fast taub, hatte sie dabei größte Probleme, den Polizisten zu verstehen – und brachte diesen durch ihre ständige Nachfragen völlig zur Verzweiflung. Auf unbekannten Wegen gelangte der polizeiinterne Mitschnitt dieses Gesprächs später an die Öffentlichkeit und gilt seitdem als kurioser Klassiker. Nun wird der geschickt überarbeitete Mitschnitt offenbar dazu missbraucht, arglose Handybesitzer um ihr Geld zu bringen. Diese sollen ganz offensichtlich „in der Leitung“ gehalten werden, während der Gebührenzähler rattert. "Es geht immer darum, das Gespräch so lang wie möglich zu machen", wird eine Sprecherin der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern von dpa zitiert. Anrufe auf eine 01908-Nummern kosten 1,86 Euro pro Minute.

Dialerschutz.de rät aus gegebenem Anlass einmal mehr, bei unbekannten Nummern auf den Handydisplay sehr vorsichtig zu sein, und auf Lockanrufe nicht hereinzufallen. Zumal man der „Gewitter-Oma“ auch kostenlos zuhören kann. Im mp3-Format gibt es den Mitschnitt beispielsweise bei SWR 3.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 Juli 2004)

Neben dem unter www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/fairnews/read_news.php?action=output&id=173

angegebenen link zu SWR 3 www.swr3.de/fun/comix/comix.php?seite=0&ugid=223

kann man sich unter www.gewitter-oma.de
ff. den vollständigen Text anschauen ...

und unter www.gewitter-oma.de/gewitter_oma.php

schließlich die herunterladbare mp3-Version <<gewitter-oma.mp3>> finden.

Nett! :lol:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 Juli 2004)

*Re: Lockanrufe: 0190-Spammer missbraucht „Gewitter*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Nun wird der geschickt überarbeitete Mitschnitt offenbar dazu missbraucht, arglose Handybesitzer um ihr Geld zu bringen.



s. auch:
www.spammer-hammer.de/pages/start/berichte/netzwelt_plus/nwp-anzeige2004-07-21_1.htm
www.spammer-hammer.de/pages/start/berichte/netzwelt_plus/nwp-anzeige2004-07-21_2.htm
www.spammer-hammer.de/pages/start/berichte/netzwelt_plus/nwp-anzeige2004-07-21_3.htm


----------

